# How do I get my domain to link to blogspot?



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

(I may have that backwards.) Okay, I started my teahouse and a friend said, "Don't you have a website??" So I quickly threw together a page at blogspot, which you get to by going to http://augmoontea.blogspot.com/  Now it says that you can use your domain name/address (not sure of the correct terminology) in some way so that people can just go to www.augmoontea.com and get to the blogspot page without having that ugly-tacky word "blogspot" in the address. I have to do something at godaddy (where I have augmoontea.com registered), but I don't know what. 

How do I do this? 

(And you can see a picture of me if you keep scrolling down to the photo titled Proprietor... :baby04: )


----------



## RavensNest (Nov 16, 2007)

Make a document using notepad (or other text editor on your computer) that looks like this....



> <html> <head> <meta ----------="refresh" content="0; url="http://augmoontea.blogspot.com/";"> <script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript"><!-- window.location="http://augmoontea.blogspot.com/"; //--></script> </head> <body> </body></html>


Name this document index.html (or htm, whichever you prefer) and replace your current index file at godaddy with it (using your "file upload" or some such feature that is available to upload files to your website) You will OVERWRITE the current index file. Anyone who types in www.augmoontea.com will be immediately redirected to your blogspot.

Raven


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

snoozy said:


> (I may have that backwards.) Okay, I started my teahouse and a friend said, "Don't you have a website??" So I quickly threw together a page at blogspot, which you get to by going to http://augmoontea.blogspot.com/  Now it says that you can use your domain name/address (not sure of the correct terminology) in some way so that people can just go to www.augmoontea.com and get to the blogspot page without having that ugly-tacky word "blogspot" in the address. I have to do something at godaddy (where I have augmoontea.com registered), but I don't know what.
> 
> How do I do this?
> 
> (And you can see a picture of me if you keep scrolling down to the photo titled Proprietor... :baby04: )


When you log into your godaddy account
you will need to add domain forwarding
http://help.godaddy.com/article.php?isc=gooy2001a&app%5Fhdr=0&article%5Fid=339 


> Unparking (Activating) Your Domain Name
> Print This ArticleLast Updated: August 24, 2007 1:00 PM Once you determine which hosting provider you will use, you must change the name server information on your account to unpark, or activate your domain name.
> 
> To Unpark (Activate) Your Domain Name Using the New Domain Control Center
> ...


Your name server at blosgspot is ghs.google.com this will need to be set up at godaddy
http://help.blogger.com/bin/answer.py?answer=55373&topic=12451
that link will also tell you how to configure blogger to use the domain



EDIT:


RavensNest said:


> Make a document using notepad (or other text editor on your computer) that looks like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just a redirect
once the browser is forwarded, they will still see the .blogspot address




EDIT AGAIN:

http://help.blogger.com/bin/answer.py?answer=58317#godaddy

Bloggers directions on how to use godaddy are easier to understand than godaddy's FAQ....lol


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

Snoozy,
I suggest that you call Godaddy and explain to them what you want. The above posts are incorrect. Instead of providing my credentials, explanations, and instructions, just call Godaddy and let them do it. Tell them you now to want www.augmoontea.com to point to augmoontea.blogspot.com


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

Stann said:


> Snoozy,
> I suggest that you call Godaddy and explain to them what you want. The above posts are incorrect. Instead of providing my credentials, explanations, and instructions, just call Godaddy and let them do it.


What is incorrect about bloggers directions to set up domain name forwarding?
:shrug: Just curious ... seems to work great for me.


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

Godaddy's name server stays the same (whatever that is, maybe NS1.GODADDY.COM or something). They will create a CNAME record as augmoontea.com to point to augmoontea.blogspot.com. It will take effect (ie. propagate through the Internet) after a day or so.


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

Stann said:


> Godaddy's name server stays the same (whatever that is, maybe NS1.GODADDY.COM or something). They will create a CNAME record as augmoontea.com to point to augmoontea.blogspot.com. It will take effect (ie. propagate through the Internet) after a day or so.


The name server is what has to change.
When I used godaddy hosting it was NS11.GODADDY.COM 
Now that I use iipanel hosting it is NS1.IIPANEL.NET
Blogspot is hosted google's servers so the domain must use googles nameservers
GHS.GOOGLE.COM

The cname record is created at icann so once the nameserver is changed
a users request never has to go through godaddy's server....it is all handled by icann (that is why it takes 4-6 hours to propigate, if godaddy did it... it would be instant)

Yes a person can call godaddy and ask them to do it for them
(I don't like to waste long distance if I can do it for free online)
But they will still need to log in to blogspot and tell it, it is supposed to use that domain.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Folks, now I am more confused than before (not that that is such a leap in the digital world...)


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

snoozy said:


> Folks, now I am more confused than before (not that that is such a leap in the digital world...)


Sorry snoozy, it is not as complicated as it sounds.
I have 3 domains registered through godaddy, their DNS system is very good
If you have trouble setting up the forwarding at godaddy they will do it for you over the phone 24/7.

then all you need to do is configure blogspot to use it
http://help.blogger.com/bin/answer.py?answer=55373&topic=12451
scroll down to "Blogger Settings" and follow the steps.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Stann has it correct. You want to set up a CNAME record, NOT redirect, point or forward your domain.

My actual website is at:
http://www.cjtinkle.squarespace.com

But I have CNAME records for both:
http://www.wanderingquilter.com
and
http://www.tinkletimes.com

This makes the transistion seamless, there is no "wait" period like you experience when redirecting a site.



Stann said:


> Godaddy's name server stays the same (whatever that is, maybe NS1.GODADDY.COM or something). They will create a CNAME record as augmoontea.com to point to augmoontea.blogspot.com. It will take effect (ie. propagate through the Internet) after a day or so.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

So I called godaddy, and they have changed it so that if you punch in augmoontea.com, you will get to the webpage and the url shown is augmoontea.com. There was something about masking that he led me through. If you punch in augmoontea.blogspot.com, you will get to the same place but the URL still has blogspot in it. So either way, you get to the same page. I guess that'll do. 

Thanks!


----------

